# New member



## Mary1978 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi all- new member - I am 43 and have a 13 year old daughter. My husband just announced we will separate due to many issues- primarily his poor mental health. I am very scared and devestated but want the best for our family. He very much does as well. I haven't eaten in days and am now suffering with insomnia. Have a demanding medical job as well. Please someone tell me I'll get through this.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

has he filed , 
do you want his to 
you will get through it if you make up your mind to put your daughter first , 

the other question here not asked is will she get through it , and is the question I would expect you to ask .
again this will be very hard on her 
and all depends on how you and your husband act ,


----------

